# Cannot get definitive answer if permitted to hunt predators on Missouri CA areas



## Sadr City vet (May 4, 2011)

I have retired and relocated to another county, St. Charles, in MO., and need info. on hunting predators on MO. Conservation Areas. I've hunted predators since the '60s, and after being overseas for more than 2 years, I find the properties where I used to hunt are now leased.
Thanks for any information.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

First of all, thanks for your service and welcome to PT. You might PM Chris Miller, he lives in Colorado now but lived in MO a long time. He might know about public areas.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

I took my first coyote out in Whetstone just west of you:

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications/moatlas/AreaSummaryPage.aspx?txtAreaID=7601

You'll enjoy a really nice range there, and out at Reifsnider:

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/Applications/MOATLAS/AreaSummaryPage.aspx?txtAreaID=5805

I think reifsnider would also be a GREAT spot for coyotes and bobcats but I didn't have a lot of time for calling out there. The range is usually active, but i've never seen a predator caller there (unlike Whetstone where I have seen many)

On your way, be sure to stop at Crane's Country Store (exit 161, Williamsburg - same as Whetstone) and have them make you a sandwich:

http://www.cranes-country-store.com/

I miss that place a lot. Lot's of great memories out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes welcome to the site and thank you for your service, Sadr City vet


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## doubleaught (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh man Cranes country store....1 meat 1 cheese 1 dollar! that place is awesome. Hey just let you know got the HR-1 from Midway and really like it.

to Sadr City vet:

I used to live in Montgomery Co. and my folks still do and farm back there. My brothers and I hunt but if you're hard up for a spot and just want to get out in the country PM me and I'll see what I can do to help a fellow predator hunter out. I live out here just south of Lawrence KS now (not a Jayhawk fan!) and I get back there about once every month or two.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SCV----welcome And THANK YOU FOR SERVING--------SIMPER FI---[66-69]---------SB*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SCV --Salute







, snoop around lots of info and helpful people. "Gary Owen"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadr City vet said:


> I have retired and relocated to another county, St. Charles, in MO., and need info. on hunting predators on MO. Conservation Areas. I've hunted predators since the '60s, and after being overseas for more than 2 years, I find the properties where I used to hunt are now leased.
> Thanks for any information.


Try placing a call to the MO dept of wildlife, if they can't clear it up on the phone have them get you the number, or give your number to the local officer for that area. He or she should be able to clear it up for you and may be able to give you some other locations to hunt, especially if those areas you are looking at are not legal.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> SCV --Salute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garryowen ? 7th Cav. ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok guys here is the scope. I live in Warrenton, Missouri.

Predator hunting in the conservation area is supposed to be fine unless it says in the rules of that particular conservation area's flyer. I have been told though that you really just want to call the local conservation office and ask them.

Reifsnider is really close by but I have to say that there aren't alot of coyotes out there. It is all mostly woods with a couple fields. I find that around here the coyotes stick to the more open areas. that doens't mean that I haven't seen them or called them in wooded areas though I just have better luck in the open areas maybe. I have a buddy that his property butts right up to the back of Reifsnider and there isn't a coyote to be found on his property. I have also have been hearing about alot of locals hunting the conservation areas as well. I would bet that you need to go in with different calls and get back in there a ways.

Sadr City Vet if you want to get together sometime for a hunt let me know. Season is about to open back up and maybe we can find a couple of places to make some sets.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to pt.... if the area on there sign says no firearms of any kind or bowhunting only you need to stay out! Other then that you should be good to go!
cranes country store is awsome!!!!! Oh yeah this southern hillbilly has been there


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is the type of coyote you can expect out that way...... there are not a lot of them.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Crane's and Whetstone! What a combo! Man, I'm getting all bent out of shape missing that joint now.

Coyotes are in the wooded areas in east central, MO. They den up in creek washes and on the edge of fields but don't expect to see multiples in the woods and they're a pain in the @$$ to call out in the timber. The above info is accurate, the conservation areas allow predator calling/hunting/shooting except in just a few restricted or protected areas, but your best bet is to call the Dept of Conservation to get clued in first. They're really helpful and care about their hunters, so it shouldn't be hard to get a straight answer. BTW, the further you go from the "city" (St. Charles, St. Louis) the less anti-gun they seem.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> This is the type of coyote you can expect out that way...... there are not a lot of them.
> 
> View attachment 1934


Hey Mangy MO ! I haven't seen him for a while.


----------

